# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  طريقة البحث في موقع محكمة النقض المصرية .... مهم للباحثين

## د.شيماء عطاالله

السادة الباحثين 

مرفق لكم فيديو يوضح طريقة البحث في موقع محكمة النقض المصرية 

بهدف الرجوع إلى أحكام محكمة النقض والاستفادة منها في المؤلفات العلمية سواء أكانت رسائل (دكتوراه أو ماجستير) أو أبحاث أو كتب 

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## محمود الشربينى

ممتاز جدا إن شاء الله

----------

